# تمر صفري بيشه



## أبوسعد2 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

لـدينا تمــر صفري بيشــه مــن اجـــود أنــواع التمــورمغــلف جـــاهز....

وزن الكــرتون 8كيلــو وســعر الكــرتون 150 ريال ...

للاستفســار الاتصال عـــلـى /0562220763 ابو سعـد


----------



## أبوسعد2 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: تمر صفري بيشه*

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه *
- لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين -
اللهم اجعل لساني رطباً بذكرك


----------



## أبوسعد2 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: تمر صفري بيشه*

* استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه *
- لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين -
اللهم اجعل لساني رطباً بذكرك


----------



## أبوسعد2 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: تمر صفري بيشه*

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر


----------



## أبوسعد2 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: تمر صفري بيشه*

لا اله الا الله


----------

